# Does your spouse's cooking suck?



## Dragunov (May 21, 2015)

I am starting to really hate my wife's cooking. 

Usually it's some sort of one pot or crock pot meal. But everything is bland and flavorless. And she has this penchant for putting noodles in everything that potatoes would be a better option for. The end result is that everything turns into this slimy sludge. There's rarely if any sort of seasonings, and of course she can't take any spice of any kind. And if she cooks meat it's usually burned. 

The other day she made this creamy chicken soup, with noodles of course, in the crock pot. It took everything I could muster just to eat one medium sized bowl to not insult her about it. Our daughter didn't even eat, she decided to go hungry instead. 

When I'm home, I usually do the cooking because if we rely on her to do it our daughter won't eat. But, I usually either work evenings, or don't get home until after dinner has already been made. 

Her mother is just as bad of a cook, who despite being raised in rural Oklahoma, was born in Germany. I think my wife inherited her lack of cooking skills and certainly her bland taste buds from her mother. 

I just don't understand how someone can grow up and never learn how to cook.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Whatever the end result looks or tastes like, I am positively giddy thrilled when my wife gets disoriented and finds herself in the kitchen. I will praise the end results of her culinary efforts right up until the moment the doc has to pump my stomach.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Start cooking in bulk on the weekends. Cook a few dishes and leave it for the rest of the week. 

You should get your wife some of those one pot cookbooks. Go out and buy the spices and herbs and leave it in the pantry. 

Maybe, your wife is trying to tell you something, I hate cooking. Don't expect food when you come home.

Not everyone is good at everything. I am sure she is good at something else.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Maybe she doesn't like to cook. 

I prefer to bake. I cook dinner for my family but it's a chore for me. I could do without or just open a can of soup. I hate menu planning, trying to think of new things to cook, the nightly mess and clean up.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I am an American soldier. I fear no man nor mysterious casseroles.


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

My wife has many shortcomings and tries to manipulate me all the time and is a bad housekeeper (very messy), but she is an OUTSTANDING cook. Her mom did not teach her anything and she started from ZERO, so kudos to her.

To the OP, why don't you take this as a fun project? Look at Youtube and make some simple things yourself and build on it. 

If nothing else, you will enjoy the food you make yourself, and others will praise you and she may get jealous (women get jealous when their men are better at woman-things) and may make an attempt to improve.


----------



## Left arm optimistic (Feb 19, 2016)

I can relate to the bland not too delicious dinner food... However, thanks to very demanding 2 and 4 year olds, my wife is so exhausted by dinner time, that I don't blame her for not being able to whip up culinary delights. We also have picky eater kids, so it's really difficult to cook something tasty what everyone will eat.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Mr. Giro doesn't cook often, if he does it's usually frozen pizza. He will grill sometimes in the summer, he does ok with that. I'm no Julia Child myself so I'm not going to point fingers.

I do try to keep extra meals on hand, especially if I'm going to be out of town. Kids would love pizza everyday but I'm not on board with that. I used to do OAMC (once a month cooking) back when the kids were little. That was a life saver.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Wife is an excellent cook up to the point where she won't follow recipes. Or when she prepares enough food for a battalion and freezes it. 

Last few years we had a serious discussion or three and I either cook myself but or make sure it's done as needed. Food improved dramatically.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Cooking? 
STBX didn't even know how to use a can opener to open soup!


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wife makes effort to cook basics. In the warm months I'm out on the grill just about every night. Last year or so she has been on a healthy meal kick. Some meals turn out better than others.

I'd suggest being honest with her (but polite and diplomatic). When she does make something you like, be sure she knows about it. Bland? Try something like "that was pretty good bae, thanks. Maybe next time we add XYZ to it to give it a little more kick."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romango (Feb 20, 2016)

OP, my partner is a pretty good cook. My XW, not so much. Not until we had kids anyway, she got a little better (particularly at baking) then. My tip, always have a steady supply of condiments and sauces in the cupboard.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Seasonings can be applied at the table. Tell her you're tired of the one pot meals. You would like a real piece of meat, a veggie and a starch once in a while. My husband actively hated one pot meals and casseroles. No, he couldn't cook but it didn't prevent him from voicing his displeasure about certain foods or meals. He didn't even want to smell liver & onions or cabbage cooked in the house. Yes, I humored him and got taken out to dinner quite a bit.

Speak up! She probably thinks she's found her answer to dinner. Tell her "It's Beef and not in pieces!".


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My spouse is not a terrible cook, but I'm not sure I'd call him a good cook. Grilling, is NOT cooking. 

OP I feel for you. My mother was a horrendously bad cook and the older she got the worse she got. My father ate 90% of his meals at restaurants.

I do some things exceptionally well, other things passably well. I like to eat good food so I put effort into what I make. Along the same line, if I make something and it doesn't turn out, or someone doesn't like it, I don't expect anyone to grin and bear it. I'm the first one to admit, "ugh this didn't turn out well I'm not eating it." And then it's pancakes for dinner!

Just tell your wife how you want your meals cooked and season your own plate. It's easy to add more seasoning but impossible to subtract from already seasoned. Introduce your wife to the use of wine in her stews and croc pot meals. Not cooking wines you buy in the grocery store, but wine, the kind you drink! If you wouldn't drink it don't cook with it. A dash of Worcestershire sauce adds good flavor as well without the digestive issues of some seasonings.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

Some people just aren't good at certain things. I can't decorate or coordinate colors. I wear basic clothes because I lack a sense of fashion. If I even come near my hair with a curling wand, I WILL burn my face off.....

But I can cook for the most part. Sometimes, I make something that sucks. Most of the time, It's edible lol. 

Some people just are better at some things than others. Maybe cooking isn't your W's thing. You should be specific on what you like. That way she has a better idea. 

Tell her to subscribe to allrecipies. TONS of recipes on that site.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My husband appreciates the effort when I cook. Occasionally (not constantly!) he will come into the kitchen, glance at what's happening and 'Can I suggest a lower heat? You'll want to cook that low and slow...' or 'I bought this new chili rub the other day that would go well with what you're cooking.' I accept his suggestions as I know the meals will turn out better and a little bit at a time, my cooking improves too.

Friends, another couple who are Italian... she's a good cook as well as her husband. If they know we're dropping by for a casual coffee in the morning, he will whip up a cake, seemingly effortlessly, by the time we've arrived. 'Please, have some cake...' I have a lot of respect for the love that is demonstrated through food. Even if I'm not great at it. I can order a tray of coffees flawlessly though.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

I never learned to cook through my twenties. Then something miraculous happened. I found a cookbook that had actual recipes in it and I followed the directions. 

Not every meal was successful. Some recipes required more skill than I had. But my skills improved and now I'm much more capable. 

I think if it wasn't for the proliferation of fast foods, prepared foods, and restaurants more people would have cooking skills. If you're not motivated to learn how to cook you can still find no effort meals everywhere. 

Yes, some people are natural cooks but there's no reason why everyone can't at least be competent other than disinterest or laziness.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Irywhere.
> 
> Yes, some people are natural cooks but *there's no reason why everyone can't at least be competent other than disinterest or laziness.*


 This ^^ someone that won't even try to improve may have deeper issues that should be addressed. It may very well be a sign of Depression, emotional issues, etc 

Against all odds, my X wife became a decent cook but it took a good 10 years before she stopped needing help with most meals.
I went out of my way to compliment her on good meals and worked hard to give constructive criticism in a nice way. I still miss her gravy LOL


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

The wife is an excellent cook. Oldest son is a chef. Must run in the family.

I've learned over time and actually enjoy it a lot.

My marinara sauce reins supreme. I fixed it when my son and his fiancé were over for supper one night and she looked up at him and said "I believe your dads may be better than yours".

Never miss a chance to rub that in!!!!!!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

OP... I really feel for you. Not being a fan of bland, tasteless crockpot meals myself, I rarely use it for cooking an entire meal. I really don't like the texture of most things that come out of the crockpot.

I do, however, use it to cook a whole chicken (to then be used in other dishes like enchiladas or chicken soup)...

I am a very good cook if I do say so myself . What I have learned over the years is that simple is usually best (and easiest). And delicious. A perfectly pan-seared pork chop, a side of sautéed parsnips and carrots, and fresh spinach is far superior to slop in a pot!  

Can you get her to watch some basic cooking videos? Once she learns to properly sear, broil or grill one cut of meat, the technique is basically the same for all of them. As for side dishes and veggies I often dice them and sauté quickly in a cast iron skillet with a bit of olive or coconut oil and appropriate seasonings. I can cook sweet potatoes this way in a fraction of the time it takes to bake them in the oven. Same for parsnips and carrots (sprinkled with cinnamon, salt and pepper). Zucchini and yellow squash, same method. Asparagus, same.

_(Now I'm just making myself hungry... Off to rustle up some vittles!)_


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cookbooks can be a great way to improve one's skills, but better to actually gain skills along with understanding a bit of "food" chemistry and you will be well on your way from "my spouses cooking sucks" to "wow, that taste great, can you cook that again". Wait we are talking food correct? :grin2:

Ok, seriously let's start with a stew. If you prep all your own ingredients, a recipe will never ensure you cut all the veggies and meat the same approx dimensions for each piece. The cookbook recipe can't taste your progression and tweak what to add, etc. I followed lots,of recipes when I cooked but when I gained skills and bought the right tools (admittedly some can be pricey) it made a difference. 

Number 1 rule, sharpen your knives weekly, especially if you are using a 15 degree cutting edge (more of the standard these days). Look at your veggies and figure out (with the dimensions) where to make your first cut to get the least blade action yet the best even dimensions to the size desired. So many more things to discuss. Sounds like a great idea for a thread for folks to contribute to with their tips. 

We both cook and not to brag, I think we both cook pretty damn well (in and out of the kitchen) and healthy. Doing your own cooking is both healthy and so satisfying. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aurora_azul (Feb 21, 2016)

Tell her politely that the food is not cooked well enough? If she is willing to learn, offer to show her how you'd do it? Maybe she is just not good at cooking. It takes focus to cook, especially if you are new or don't particularly enjoy cooking. Maybe she is good a something else. 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm not saying that my RSXW's cooking was substandard in any way, but the Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals ruled by a 5-4 vote, that by subjecting condemned prisoners to any of her fare, constituted a clear violation of the U. S. Constitution's "cruel and unusual punishment" clause!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ okay, that made me laugh.


My husband has said similar thoughts to Ikaika that recipes do not maketh the dish. He feels it's all about the care and paying attention, rather than following a recipe that can't determine tweaks needed. And then, perseverance along with being okay with it going wrong. I liked what 'happy as a clam' wrote in terms of simple dishes done well. My dad's wife (who is an amazing cook!) helped me to cook dinner for everyone when they were staying. Working together, she showed me how to simplify everything. This started with choosing what to cook the dish in that was different to what I would have chosen. The simplification not only made cooking feel easier and more enjoyable, it was also delicious. 

At work, the chef was short-staffed and was about to lose his sh*t with stress. I had a few minutes and offered my help (not really knowing how I could help) if needed. He requested that I prep, chop and dice vegetables and ingredients. He knows me well enough to first demonstrate how to chop and dice while reminding me that his chef knife is very sharp. Then he went back to what he was doing. I got the basics prepped for him and received my first lesson in chopping and dicing. Digits still in tact.

Rather than consider how I reached this age with limited cooking skills, I'd rather spend the time considering what dinner my husband and I will next make together. He is a good cook and when we cook together, it's often flirtatious and bonding - as well as helping me/us to learn dishes.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dragunov, as a special treat why not sign the family up for cookery classes or on line?

I am lucky my wife's mother was a gourmet chef and as a child she helped run her mother's catering business. 


Your wife can't take spices? Any medical reason?


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My XH was a trained chef, and he refused to cook. When I suggested that I take cooking lessons to learn (because my mother never taught me, and that's a good thing, as she was a horrible cook), he scoffed at the idea of anyone but him teaching his wife to cook! And then he never taught me, because he said he would rather order out. (And might I mention that it was crappy carry-out, to boot? He was an odd man.) Since he worked most nights, I learned how to cook simple things--but what I do cook is fantastic. 

Now that I'm no longer married, this is one of those skills that I want to work on.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I have no ideas how to help the OP, though... my mother takes offense to even the slightest tip for improvement.

Things went nuclear when I suggested the reason her spaghetti noodles always turned to mush was because she was cooking the pasta 2x as long as the box directed.

And I was practically disowned when I suggested that she brine the Thanksgiving turkey. She finally acquiesced, and everyone raved about the turkey... and the next year she refused to do it because it was too much work.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I get by with the few simple meals i know how to cook but by and large I'm an awful cook. It's not something I enjoy doing but I do what I can on my 4 nights. H is the Ace cook but he only does so on the weekends.

Having said this, my husband knows to never, ever tell me how to cook a meal when it's my turn at chef. Just as he's asked me to never 'instruct' him on the correct way to load a dishwasher, I've asked him to never 'instruct' me on how to cook a meal. We both agreed a long time ago that if we didn't like the way something was being done we could choose to let it go or do it 'right' ourselves.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H is a great cook and he enjoys doing it. I am an OK cook but only when I am in the mood.

Being a veggo I much prefer to cook vegetarian meals and the challenge is to make them as delicious as possible so the non veggos in our home will happily eat them.

I like the cooking lesson suggestion made by MattMatt. Cooking together can be lots of fun and lessons can also be a fun activity. 
In our home we cook together, open a bottle of red and chat. the kids will help sometimes especially if it is a hands on meal such as dumplings or Vietnamese Rice Paper Rolls.

As for your situation OP well it sounds just plain yuk. For me food is not just about eating, it is what keeps us healthy and sustains our busy lives. No one can build great long term health when eating nutrient hollow foods. The noodle mush type of meal might fill the void on the odd occasion but it is a poor choice over the long term. So with that in mind can you approach this from a health POV rather than a cooking problem? 
Maybe slowly substitute ingredients so you guys are getting more nutrient dense foods into your bodies. 

And why no addition of spices? Is she intimidated by using them? Food is a completely different thing with herbs and spices added and it is really simple to add layers of taste. We have a fabulous herb garden growing so we can step out to the deck and pick fresh herbs every day. We also have a great vege patch so again we just have to go out the back and pick veggies for dinner, so simple and it is a buzz to grow and eat your own organic foods.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a food thread in Social, hint. :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

My H has been on paternity leave and we have taken this time for me to teach him how to cook. He can grill, but all he could cook was eggs. He prepared his first meal totally without my help this past Saturday, spaghetti with ground turkey, the easy way with already prepared spaghetti sauce, a garden salad and garlic bread. It was just okay. He admits I have just totally spoiled him with my cooking so neither one of us have the taste buds for "just okay" cooking. 

Okay I admit I'm secretly glad because he usually excels at every new skill he takes up, so I'm glad I get to reign supreme in the cooking department. At least he will be able to prepare some edible meals for himself when he travels back to his temp assignment.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Grilling, is NOT cooking.


Philistine!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't like cooking (but can in a pinch), but like helping - and I don't mind cleaning up. I consider my wife to be an excellent cook (and versatile), in that she makes things I like and finds ways to make healthy meals that actually taste good. The things she's not good at are things that don't matter to me or I eat so seldom that it's easier to go out, so it works well for us.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Am I the only one who does a double take on the title every time I see it in the thread list?


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife hates to cook as well. I can make things, but not a wide range of meals that I cook. We eat out ALOT. I think it would less expensive to just hire an in-house chef to fix meals for the family


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

bbdad said:


> My wife hates to cook as well. I can make things, but not a wide range of meals that I cook. We eat out ALOT. I think it would less expensive to just hire an in-house chef to fix meals for the family



I have worked in professional kitchens which is why I don't like to eat meals out at restaurants too often. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Am I the only one who does a double take on the title every time I see it in the thread list?


you mean as in "Does your spouses suck**g cook?"


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well for what it's worth I'm cooking tonight if I have to use a flame thrower to find the kitchen. After last night I just can't risk it.

I'm a better cook than my spouse, but not as good as my son. Spouse also is a noodle fan. I've instituted some rotation rules to preserve my sanity. Starch is required to rotate daily. If you served Spaghetti last night today's chicken soup will either have potatoes or dumplings. Soup only once a week. That includes chowders, stews and chili. Some people have dietary limitations. If you choose something they can't eat have something they can or at least warn them. 

We are all adults now so there are plenty of able cooks. D1 cooks basics, D2 cooks korean, D3 orders pizza, S1 can cook anything given a bit of research. I'm thinking burritos tonight. The homemade kind, not the frozen.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm really lucky that my wife's biggest hobby is cooking. She enjoys it and is good at it. Most nights she does the cooking and I'll clean up.

Sometimes I cook for one reason or another. I will say I'm better at cooking meats than she is but that's only because she really only ate chicken before we started dating and doesn't have much experience at other meats. She has been expanding and learning in the meat department for 10 hears now thou so she's still better than most. 

I've worked in a BBQ restaurant and steak house as well as a cook so I've got tons of experience. I'm a good cook too, but I hate doing it. I'm so glad my wife loves it.

Sent from my PURE XL using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

My husband can't cook for his life. I don't know what he sustained himself on before meeting me. He can make hot-dogs and eggs, that's about it. He is perfectly content eating frozen dinners or out of a can. I think eating MREs for so many years killed his taste buds. 

I'm a pretty good cook and it's a hobby of mine. Growing up, my mom made very bland food. She never used salt at all. No sides to her dishes. Often, she would just make us a piece of meat to eat... No seasoning or anything else with it. Blegh. So I became very passionate about cooking. 

You can try buying your wife cookbooks or suggest watching cooking shows together. I learned a lot by just watching Food Network.


----------



## Celes (Apr 28, 2015)

larry.gray said:


> Am I the only one who does a double take on the title every time I see it in the thread list?


Lol! Nope, I do too.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

My X wife was the hands down worst cook I have ever seen. I mean the woman burned microwave popcorn, literally several times.

I have never known a woman who was as good a cook as me. My GF can cook somethings but I still do it 90% of the time. Not a complaint either. I really enjoy cooking. I find it stress reducing.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

OliviaG said:


> I love to cook and am always trying out new recipes. I have literally only been able to make one single dish in a crock pot that I've ever been happy with. I just hate the taste and texture of food prepared in a crock pot.
> 
> I usually find that even if you follow a recipe, the seasoning is never good. I always have to adjust seasoning to suit me. I have a ton of cookbooks, a seriously ridiculous quantity - I can't resist buying them. The only cookbooks I've found that do a pretty good job even with seasoning are Ina Garten's Barefoot Contessa series.
> 
> OP you might want to buy a Barefoot Contessa cookbook (start with her original book) for your wife or maybe the kids can buy her one. Then make a big deal about how this or that sounds really good and encourage her to try the recipes. As long as she follows them I think she'll start having success and will gain some confidence and maybe have some fun with cooking. I don't find the Barefoot Contessa recipes overly complicated - they're not very intimidating.


I've made a few of her recipes that i found online and they've always been hits with my family. None have been that complex which is the amazing thing. Since learning to make her marinara I haven't been able to stomach the jarred sauces that I was perfectly happy with before. The difference is that big. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/marinara-sauce-recipe.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/parmesan-roasted-asparagus-recipe.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/garlic-roasted-potatoes-recipe.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ina-garten/guacamole-salad-recipe.html


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife started out as a terrible cook. 24 years later, she is DAMN good!
Taught herself and actually likes doing it. If it were not for her, I would be eating at McDonalds every night. She especially likes it when I complement her on her food.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

My wife is a very good cook. The problem is myself and the kids are picky eaters and generally don't like the foods she wants to cook. She made some sort of fish dish a few weeks ago and my 6 yr old kept asking why the house smelt like farts lol.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I LOVE to cook and bake. I do it every day, and sometimes that is to the household detriment because there is always tons of baked goods on the counter. I hate my job and cooking makes me happy so as soon as I come home, I am in my kitchen to de-stress. 

Personally I think I am a fantastic cook. If I could do anything I would run a food truck, I think. 

There so many very simple things that you can make at home for dinner if you don't want to spend a ton of time cooking. You just need to stock your kitchen with easy fresh items that can be grabbed and prepared quickly. 

I wish I could teach those that do not like to cook!


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> Whatever the end result looks or tastes like, I am positively giddy thrilled when my wife gets disoriented and finds herself in the kitchen. I will praise the end results of her culinary efforts right up until the moment the doc has to pump my stomach.


Yes! Any effort is better than no effort....


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

kag123 said:


> I wish I could teach those that do not like to cook!


High five! :smile2:


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

Lol hahaha. Oh dear. 

Some tactful suggestions:

1. Surprise her with a gift - enroll her in a cooking class for an exotic cuisine (that you happen to like). If there are some spices used, the teacher may be able to suggest alternatives for her. If you think it will appear too obvious to her, enroll both of you and say you would like some quality time doing something interesting and new together 

2. Develop a sudden interest in a whole food diet and ask her to not use noodles for a while as you want to see if lowering intake of processed foods will enhance your health

3. Ask her if her German grandmother had any family recipes she use to make. Now that you have taken an interest in her, find a few German recipes online that look good and ask her if she can make that recipe, or if you could make it together.

4. If she says she doesn't remember what her grandmother made, say "well I've always wanted to try (insert dish name here)

If you don't feel you can be direct with her without hurting her feelings, the best way is probably to try cooking with her when you both have some time so you can introduce new recipes and she can grow in confidence and see you enjoying the food you made together 

Some people do not grow up learning to cook. It can be a family thing or cultural thing. My nan was from England, they are notoriously bad cooks (or at least they were in the 50s). I left home at 16 and knew a few things by watching my mum, but I learned to cook from a boyfriend I had for four years who was a chef. There are still some basics I haven't quite mastered but I can make some dishes quite well and also enjoy trying new recipes. Oh, and I'm obsessed with recipe books lol


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife's family is from California. My family is from the Southeast. She is a very good cook, but doesn't cook as much of the southern foods as I am used to.

I am a very good cook as well, but mostly southern foods. So, we both work well together. We each cook about half of the meals.


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

If it were not for Stouffer's, Campbell's and frozen pizza --- I would have starved to death years ago!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh the crock pot hate! As with anything, you need to use the right recipes and cook it properly. Any cooking tool can achieve bland, ****ty food. But crock pot food does not have to be!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a pretty good home cook. Not every new dish is a huge hit, but I'm curious and enjoy trying out new dishes and recipes. I also seem to have a talent for knowing how different flavors will work together, so it's extremely rare that anything is inedible - or even not very good. 

My partner cannot cook. At all. He makes a mean package of ramen noodles, and he's pretty good with instant oatmeal. Otherwise, he's entirely happy to help me in the kitchen as directed or to get takeout or go to a restaurant. It doesn't bother me that he doesn't cook. He enjoys it when I cook for him, appreciates my efforts, and is proud to show off my talents when we have friends over. But he clearly doesn't expect me to cook and there's no pressure if I'd rather not.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Fortunately for me, my wife is an excellent cook and loves experimenting in the kitchen
Unfortunately for my waistline, my wife is an excellent cook and loves experimenting in the kitchen.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Fortunately for me, my wife is an excellent cook and loves experimenting in the kitchen
> 
> Unfortunately for my waistline, my wife is an excellent cook and loves experimenting in the kitchen.



We both like cooking and eating, but good tasting food does not always have to go to one's waistline. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> Oh the crock pot hate! As with anything, you need to use the right recipes and cook it properly. Any cooking tool can achieve bland, ****ty food. But crock pot food does not have to be!


Exactly. A good chuck roast slowly cooking in the crock pot all day? OMFG good.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Exactly. A good chuck roast slowly cooking in the crock pot all day? OMFG good.


Boneless chicken breast on the other hand? BAD.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

NobodySpecial said:


> Boneless chicken breast on the other hand? BAD.


Agreed! Extra Lean meats are not good in the crockpot.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I love to cook and I think I'm a pretty good cook; however, I'm definitely not a baker - I wish I was. I've tried cakes and pies numerous times, but they never turn out very well. I've given up trying.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Mr. IMFAR is an excellent cook. I'm a good cook too. We both cook from scratch. When we first married we were in competition in the kitchen. Over the years we each have ceded to the other the dishes that they cook better. Since he works so much and is not home to share the cooking, of course I and our teenage children do it all. However when he is home, and not too busy he is all too happy to plan a favorite meal and cook it! This weekend he cooked 2 pizzas from scratch, including the crusts: a grilled chicken veggie with white garlic sauce, and the other 1/2 pepperoni black olive, 1/2 Hawaiian (pineapple with turkey bacon.)

Our children are all learning how to cook from scratch. Each one has their specialties. Our 20 yr old son who lives on his own just bought himself a cookbook, and told me that his Krautburger recipe is better than mine. I was happy to hear it and asked him to share his recipe with me.

Our girls got very interested in cooking after I checked out some Julia Childs DVD's from the library. Julia's strength was that she made cooking look easy, from very basic ingredients and techniques. She is fun to watch. Our girls would get hungry after watching her videos, and they would want to make what they watched her make.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> Boneless chicken breast on the other hand? BAD.


Oh, I don't know. Depends on what you want the chicken for. 3-4 big chicken breasts and a jar of salsa in the crock pot until the chicken shreds easily with a fork. Shred the chicken up and it's wonderful in tacos, enchiladas, on salads, and in all sorts of other stuff. I keep a few containers of it in the freezer to use in recipes.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

karole said:


> Agreed! Extra Lean meats are not good in the crockpot.


Agreed. For the most part its like smoking or barbeque. You want the fatty unwanted cuts of meat that take forever to break down. 

You take an expensive lean cut of meat like a filet mignon and smoke it? Nasty hockey puck.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Dragunov said:


> *I just don't understand how someone can grow up and never learn how to cook.*


In some cases, it's just not valued. My MIL never learned how to cook, really and she definitely did not teach my wife. Part of it seemed to come from the stance of "you expect me to cook because I'm a woman?" No, I expect people to know how to cook because they're grown-ups.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Rowan said:


> Oh, I don't know. Depends on what you want the chicken for. 3-4 big chicken breasts and a jar of salsa in the crock pot until the chicken shreds easily with a fork. Shred the chicken up and it's wonderful in tacos, enchiladas, on salads, and in all sorts of other stuff. I keep a few containers of it in the freezer to use in recipes.


Yeah, boneless chicken breast is fine as long as there is enough liquid to keep it juicy.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

karole said:


> I love to cook and I think I'm a pretty good cook; however, I'm definitely not a baker - I wish I was. I've tried cakes and pies numerous times, but they never turn out very well. I've given up trying.


Yeah, baking requires a lot of precision both in measurements and processes. As an example, if you take the exact same cookie recipe and make it with room temperature butter versus melted butter the results are much different. 

All quantities the same, order of adding ingredients are the same yet it comes out different. That's because melted butter combines with sugar differently than softened butter does. It produces a different structure that responds to the leavening agent in a different way. The melted butter cookies are chewy and the softened butter versions are caky. 

My wife is just starting to learn that she can't throw a couple of sticks of butter from the fridge into the microwave as a shortcut. 

I like it though because its interesting and I'm a nerd.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> Yeah, baking requires a lot of precision both in measurements and processes. As an example, if you take the exact same cookie recipe and make it with room temperature butter versus melted butter the results are much different.
> 
> All quantities the same, order of adding ingredients are the same yet it comes out different. That's because melted butter combines with sugar differently than softened butter does. It produces a different structure that responds to the leavening agent in a different way. The melted butter cookies are chewy and the softened butter versions are caky.
> 
> ...


Yep. Its said all the time.

Cooking is an art
Baking is a science.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Middle of Everything said:


> Yep. Its said all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Baking in most recipes are inaccurate because they use the wrong measures - Bake by weight not volume. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justinian (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeHenderson said:


> Yeah, boneless chicken breast is fine as long as there is enough liquid to keep it juicy.


Soaking a breast in a mild brine for 1-2 hours before cooking makes a big difference in moisture retention.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> Baking in most recipes are inaccurate because they use the wrong measures - Bake by weight not volume.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like Alton Brown for his explanations of the chemistry behind the recipes. 

I noticed something interesting about his recipes online. 

On his own website the recipes are by weight (ounces) except for liquids which are by volume. On the Food Network website all recipe ingredients are by volume. Cocoa Brownies and Cocoa Brownies II are the same recipe, one by volume the other by weight. 

Not sure what this means. Food Network bakers are more casual about it?


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> I like Alton Brown for his explanations of the chemistry behind the recipes.
> 
> I noticed something interesting about his recipes online.
> 
> ...



On accuracy of baked goods, even de-shelled egg weights are considered. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

VermisciousKnid said:


> I like Alton Brown for his explanations of the chemistry behind the recipes.
> 
> I noticed something interesting about his recipes online.
> 
> ...


I would much rather have recipes by weight, rather than by volume. It's easier and so much more precise to go by weight.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

Justinian said:


> Soaking a breast in a mild brine for 1-2 hours before cooking makes a big difference in moisture retention.


That's a solid pro tip.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> My XH was a trained chef, and he refused to cook. When I suggested that I take cooking lessons to learn (because my mother never taught me, and that's a good thing, as she was a horrible cook), he scoffed at the idea of anyone but him teaching his wife to cook! And then he never taught me, because he said he would rather order out. (And might I mention that it was crappy carry-out, to boot? He was an odd man.) Since he worked most nights, I learned how to cook simple things--but what I do cook is fantastic.
> 
> Now that I'm no longer married, this is one of those skills that I want to work on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


LOL As trained Chef myself we have big ego's. Why I have no idea.


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

_I just don't understand how someone can grow up and never learn how to cook.
_

I have know my sister-in-law for all most 15yrs and she rarely if ever cooks-(Maybe 1-3 times) My brother does all the cooking


----------



## phazari (Jun 5, 2016)

Yup. It can't just be a simple meal... has to be some elaborate mess where all of the stove ranges are being used simultaneously, the sink is full of dishes after, and the meal still sucks. It's usually the same pasta and vegetables. Never tries anything different.

When I was out of work, I'd make something different every night and she always enjoyed it but could never predict what it was going to be.


----------

